
Show HN: A simple way to create personas for design or marketing - seanperkins
http://personagenerator.com
======
egusa
i could see this being a really useful tool for marketers, great job to the
team who built it

~~~
seanperkins
One of the builders here. Thank you. We use this internally with our clients
for product development. A few of them use the personas with their marketing
team outside of the scope of our work and really like it.

------
thepumpkin1979
Super slick tool to create personas

